# Baltimore Ravens Training Facility Photos



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

...


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some nice pics. That facility is incredible


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

DDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!

Now thats Nice!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

That is why it is known as the "Palace" around the NFL. Everyone is always talking about it. Once a week NFL Network says something about it. I believe it was 37 million dollars the owner paid for it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow, nice place. Nice "home theater". Nice boardroom. Why does a football team need a boardroom in their "training facility"? I assume this is the corporate headquarters also?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Wow, nice place. Nice "home theater". Nice boardroom. Why does a football team need a boardroom in their "training facility"? I assume this is the corporate headquarters also?


Yes it is the corporate headquarters for the team too.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, then it all makes sense. Nice looking table in that board room, but where are the microphones? :lol:


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm curious why the monitor in the screening room is not 16x9


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It LOOKS like they have two projectors hanging from the ceiling, one long throw and one short throw. I wonder if the one not in use in the picture could be a 16x9. That would be a pretty small 16x9 screen for the room size though.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice photos. Where they taken by an Architectural Photographer?

I really like the boardroom shot as someone actually took the time to line the chairs up and have the feet on teh ones you can see in the same position.

In my job I see arch photos all the time and have often had them done for projects I have worked on and that is my biggest pet peeve - conference room setups when people don;t line stuff up.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Nice photos. Where they taken by an Architectural Photographer?
> 
> I really like the boardroom shot as someone actually took the time to line the chairs up and have the feet on teh ones you can see in the same position.
> 
> In my job I see arch photos all the time and have often had them done for projects I have worked on and that is my biggest pet peeve - conference room setups when people don;t line stuff up.


I don't know who took them, but they are quite nicely done. I assume they were done as part of a publicity shoot. I received it as an email forward in .pdf format that's been making the rounds.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I don't know who took them, but they are quite nicely done. I assume they were done as part of a publicity shoot. I received it as an email forward in .pdf format that's been making the rounds.


I am not sure who took them either but they are actually a few years old. They were posted on the internet right after the facility was built.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow... Just Wow!!! :eek2:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1631790 said:


> I am not sure who took them either but they are actually a few years old. They were posted on the internet right after the facility was built.


Fall 2004 is when it opened I think. I don't know if you've been by this area, but I remember driving by the old facility with the stark white field houses and now seeing this monstrosity makes your eyes pop.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Fall 2004 is when it opened I think. I don't know if you've been by this area, but I remember driving by the old facility with the stark white field houses and now seeing this monstrosity makes your eyes pop.


Yea I have seen both. The old one was probably worst than most college teams have.


----------

